# Clog,clog,clog.clog ,clog



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a thought ,,, Before ripping out ceilings ,piping , etc . The American Standard 1.6 gal has ALWAYS been in question / problem .

Have a new Gerber Avalanche or some form of Toto ( not a big toto fan ) installed in one of the bathrooms ,,,, see if that doesn't relieve the problem . If it does (and it should) then put your money to 2 others .

Good Luck 

CP


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

The vent is never the problem with a toilet, a toilet will actually clear itself out better when it isn't vented as they work on a siphon principle. In this case it sonds like cheap Amer. Std. toilets or you all eat too much starch in your diet.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Get that POS American Standard outa there! I prefer a good toto or a Kohler Wellworth.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The vent is never the problem with a toilet, a toilet will actually clear itself out better when it isn't vented as they work on a siphon principle.


This statement is just wrong, when you flush you are putting 2 gallons of water into a pipe very fast, the air in the pipe needs to get out equally fast. A close vent is to facillitate this.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

you mentioned three little words in the original post that caught my attention immediately......child......toilet......clogging. 

Do your offspring know it is unacceptable to use more than 75 feet of paper at one time? Mine had to be taught this several times.

How many rubber toys are lodged inside the toilet? You know the water snakes through the fixture before hitting the flange right? 

Only because this has happened frequently here is my suggestion.

I would replace the toilet. Make sure you take it to the back yard and bash it apart to make sure something indeed was restricting it.When you have it off get some good snaking down the line to be sure, and have a talk with your children. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> This statement is just wrong, when you flush you are putting 2 gallons of water into a pipe very fast, the air in the pipe needs to get out equally fast. A close vent is to facillitate this.


First off a three inch line the vent can be 10' away. Secondly, any plumber can tell you a toilet doesn't need a vent to work. You can bolt a toilet to a flange on a 20' lenght of pipe and it will flush perfectly fine.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

True, but it will flush better with a vent to get the air outa the way of the rushing water. You ever fill a gascan and have it spit fuel and vapor back at you? Same thing with jamming water into a 3' line in a hurry. That is the reason to use a 4x3 closet bend instead of 3" stub up. I use a 4" stub with a wet vent as close as possible to the toilet. It does make a difference.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> True, but it will flush better with a vent to get the air outa the way of the rushing water. You ever fill a gascan and have it spit fuel and vapor back at you? Same thing with jamming water into a 3' line in a hurry. That is the reason to use a 4x3 closet bend instead of 3" stub up. I use a 4" stub with a wet vent as close as possible to the toilet. It does make a difference.


 
Now a days you aren't even talking about two gallons of water, the pipe will never be full. If you think it makes a difference fine, I have seen plumbing in some strange configurations in other countries with unvented toilet lines and they flushed just fine.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess I am still thinking about more water being flushed per flush. Is this a sign of being old? The guy who taught me that was a older retired plumber turned teacher. Old school thinking all the way, thanks for making me think.:whistling


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> I guess I am still thinking about more water being flushed per flush. Is this a sign of being old? The guy who taught me that was a older retired plumber turned teacher. Old school thinking all the way, thanks for making me think.:whistling


I remember those old 5 gallon jobs all to well. Flush ell replacements were always fun trying to not knock the tanks loose from the wall.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Vents are more for anti-siphoning than helping the flush (drainage), though it's a secondary benefit. I've never tried to install a toilet without a vent, so I don't know how it would act...not good, fer sure.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys,



Thanks for the replies.

 I'm leaning towards replacing the toilets ,one at a time,to ensure they are the problem.

Probably my mistake in the first place.

These were the only three items I bought from HD for my house.

They've gotta be typical HD POS ,made in Mexico,

Stupid me!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> They've gotta be typical HD POS ,made in Mexico,


The sad truth is it's getting hard top find a good toilet made here.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> Vents are more for anti-siphoning than helping the flush (drainage), though it's a secondary benefit. I've never tried to install a toilet without a vent, so I don't know how it would act...not good, fer sure.


The outdoor flush toilet at my cabin has no vent at all and works just fine.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> The outdoor flush toilet at my cabin has no vent at all and works just fine.


Don't it have that little moon vent in the door?

My master basin has been clogging up for a few weeks now. It will fill up to the top of the drain and slowly go down. I stand there and refill it a few times to make sure it's clogged.

I removed the stopper a few years back, so I can get my finger in there to rearrange the slime every few days without a problem and that helps.

The problem is this: I will have to go to my truck, open the door, get my top snake, hump it up to the bathroom, plug it in, and clear the drain.

That is waaay too much work to do for free. I could use the other basin, but "The One Who Must Be Obeyed" has warned me away from that entire side of the bathroom.

What to do?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> Don't it have that little moon vent in the door?
> 
> My master basin has been clogging up for a few weeks now. It will fill up to the top of the drain and slowly go down. I stand there and refill it a few times to make sure it's clogged.
> 
> ...


I'd use a Kinetic Water Ram, takes about five minutes to clear a lav waste.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off a three inch line the vent can be 10' away.


UPC it's 6' for 3" that's developed length, that's from the top of the flange, the drop and the distance around the 90 to the inside of the vent.


----------

